# An American Carol



## CyberFox (Aug 22, 2008)

This film is coming October 3rd
And It's gonna kick ass

trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnHllNDcv4A


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm serious.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 23, 2008)

I can see you people never understand the concept of "Let by gones be by gones" and "Forgive and Forget"

David Zucker PRODUCED Superhero Movie NOT Directed it, So he had a 3 film slump BIG DEAL
from the clips from here -> http://www.youtube.com/user/AnAmericanCarol
This film is the definite comeback for David Zucker, See the film and give it a chance
otherwise your a pinhead!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 23, 2008)

Too late, bud. Some threads go and die. This might be the latest victim.


----------



## Takun (Sep 23, 2008)

You're a pinhead [/Bill ORLY]


----------



## evilteddybear (Sep 23, 2008)

I did laugh, Kelsey Grammer FTW


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 23, 2008)

Well...Kelsey Grammar made me smile...not laugh, smile...

But I really have better things to do with an hour and a half or so of my life.

Like sleep.

Sleep is nice...


----------



## Lobar (Sep 23, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> I can see you people never understand the concept of "Let by gones be by gones" and "Forgive and Forget"



We do not forgive.
We do not forget.
And this topic didn't need a second thread.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 23, 2008)

You depress me.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 23, 2008)

Time of Death: 8:50 PST.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 24, 2008)

seriously, this will be the comedy of the year!


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

seriousky u guis.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 24, 2008)

It's a comedy? .-.


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 24, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> It's a comedy? .-.



yes it is, it seems you fail to notice that due to your arrogant bigotry


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> yes it is, it seems you fail to notice that due to your arrogant bigotry



I know, I'm a horrible, closed-minded, far-left-indoctrinated hippie. :3

Seriously though, are you sure it's a comedy?


----------



## Takun (Sep 24, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> yes it is, it seems you fail to notice that due to your arrogant bigotry



D=

How dare you flame him!?!?!

*flames CyberFoxNews*


----------



## Lobar (Sep 24, 2008)

So since you think your neocon porno here is going to be the greatest movie of all time, what odds are you offering on it not recouping production costs?  I could use some fast cash.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 24, 2008)

Was I supposed to laugh or something at that trailer?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha, comedy of the year. Huh! I'll put this movie in next to Meet the Spartans as being the comedy of the year you wish you wouldn't have spent your money on.


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2008)

Frasier was overrated.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 25, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> seriously, this will be the comedy of the year!



No, YOU are the comedy of the year.

No matter what you do, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Nequ (Sep 25, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Was I supposed to laugh or something at that trailer?


Seconded. Not that Mr. Moore isn't overdue for a comeuppance, but that trailer wasn't funny at all. As well as the fact that the entire premise is, I believe, two years out of date.


----------



## Frasque (Sep 25, 2008)

Conservatives attempt humor. Attempt fail. Carry on.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 29, 2008)

Same guy that made Airplane.  I'll see it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 29, 2008)

Movie looks bad...Whoever mentioned Meet The Spartans was on the right track, spoofs like that are rarely funny, and An American Carol is no exception. This new generation of slap-stick comedy is just sad, if this movie gets like 20-30 million in the box office, I'll be surprised.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 14, 2008)

Lobar said:


> So since you think your neocon porno here is going to be the greatest movie of all time, what odds are you offering on it not recouping production costs?  I could use some fast cash.



It really is a shame that CyberFox ain't a betting man.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190617/business



> Budget
> $20,000,000 (estimated)
> 
> Opening Weekend
> ...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 15, 2008)

After 3 years, America knows the horrible movies to avoid. Woo!


----------

